# A Recent Sketch



## SketchUp Guru (19 Jun 2008)

Just something I banged out the last Sunday before church. Except for a wee bit of cropping, it is 100% SketchUp. If anyone is interested in how this is done, click on the picture for an explanation.


----------



## Tusses (19 Jun 2008)

thats really good !

Love the quarter sawn oak 

I cant use sketchup  because I dont use windows


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Jun 2008)

Thanks.

What do you use then?


----------



## Tusses (19 Jun 2008)

Linux

I use the Ubuntu distribution.

Its free - and very good ! no more crashing freezing and lockups 

best of all its not M$ 8)

all the accessory programs such as the office suites / graphics / cd copying /etc are free too. There are Design packages but I havent tried them. 

I saw Sketchup on the woodwhisperer and it looked very intuitive !


----------



## wizer (19 Jun 2008)

I can't remember how I did it, but I had Sketchup working on Ubuntu a couple of years ago. Probably used Wine.

Nice sketch BTW Dave, is it the one featured in FWW this month?


----------



## Tusses (19 Jun 2008)

wine ! good Idea wiser 

I havent tried that yet - TBH I was just happy to be windows free !


----------

